# Has anyone tried mirena birth control???



## lux.fashion (Mar 11, 2008)

i have such bad luck with the pill..

this past week i tried to get back on it (orthro tricyclin lo) and i ended up having a migrane for 3 days straight.

it just seems like i always feel bloated and gross on the pill.

i got the shot once as well and OH MAN.

i was a wreck for 3 months. crying at least twice a day over the dumbest stuff.

ive been thinking about trying mirena.

heres a little description from the site:

*Mirena* is a tiny T-shaped piece of plastic that is placed into the uterus by your healthcare professional. Once *Mirena* is in place, it begins to slowly release small amounts of the hormone levonorgestrel into your uterus. It does not contain estrogen, so you can be free of estrogen-related side effects.







it is supposed to eventually stop the flow (which kinda scares me)

but a doctor told me that it isnt dangerous because it just stops the uterus tissue from developing all together.

has anyone tried this method???

i would love to hear what you think!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 11, 2008)

I havent tried it but I have heard of it, it got very good reviews and my mum's friend loves it, but the whole 'stopping the period altogether' thing kind of disturbed me too.

I'm on nuvaring and I love it. I don't have to take anything or remember anything, and it's comfortable and discreet. I would say I'm less of a ***** on it than I was on Diane (conventional pill) too!

best of luck! let me know if you do try it, I'd be interested to see how it was first hand just as you are


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I havent tried it but I have heard of it, it got very good reviews and my mum's friend loves it, but the whole 'stopping the period altogether' thing kind of disturbed me too.
I'm on nuvaring and I love it. I don't have to take anything or remember anything, and it's comfortable and discreet. I would say I'm less of a ***** on it than I was on Diane (conventional pill) too!

best of luck! let me know if you do try it, I'd be interested to see how it was first hand just as you are





thanks pinksugar.i might consider the nuvaring... hearing that you arent such a ***** when youre on it made me feel better. hahah.

i already have enough ***** moments in my life.

and i def. dont need more. lol


----------



## Lia (Mar 11, 2008)

It depends on the effect that progesterone has on you; if i used something like mirena i'd turn into the *****est crying girl because progesterone makes me OVERLY sensitive on everything (emotionally speaking) and i become very cranky as well.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 11, 2008)

I dont use the mirena but I have the paragauard which is a lot like the mierna but the paraguard is hormone free. I am really big into not putting a bunch of extra hormones in my body. The thing with the paraguard is that it wont stop the flow altogether though since it doens't have the hormones.


----------



## Lia (Mar 11, 2008)

That's true - what the copper iud does is to change the environment on the uterus in order to prevent sperm to live on it


----------

